# Free e-book: Home-Distillers



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I figure there might be a time when it will be necessary to make alcohol for medicinal purposes. Here's a book that looks pretty good. (Be aware that this book is for reference only since it is illegal to make moonshine). You do not need a Kindle to read the book -- just use Kindle PC or MAC. 

_*The Home Distiller's Workbook - Your guide to making Moonshine, Whisky, Vodka, Rum and so much more*_

http://www.amazon.com/Home-Distille...5953&creativeASIN=B003T0GHKA&kc=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

:buds::buds::buds::buds:

:goodjob::goodjob::goodjob:


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Belfrybat said:


> You do not need a Kindle to read the book -- just use Kindle PC or MAC.


Can someone tell me what is Kindle PC - is that some kind of program that can be downloaded to my computer? I don't have a Kindle but I would like to read that book if I can read it on my Dell computer. I'd like to learn more about how to make a still for distilling essential oils and hydrosols from plants for medicines.

.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=kcp_pc_mkt_lnd?docId=1000426311

it's a downloadable free program. When loaded you can get the books to your computer, and then open in a window that has the cover of the kindle screen and then the books. I tried Kindle that way before buying a Kindle.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

naturelover said:


> Can someone tell me what is Kindle PC - is that some kind of program that can be downloaded to my computer? I don't have a Kindle but I would like to read that book if I can read it on my Dell computer. I'd like to learn more about how to make a still for distilling essential oils and hydrosols from plants for medicines.
> 
> .


Yes, it's a free program you can download from Amazon. They also have Cloud Reader, which lets you read Kindle books online.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you both very much, I will check into that then. :thumb:

.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

https://read.amazon.com/about

that shows a sign in or create a cloud account. I've not tried this.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

then check web pages

Pixel for Ink
http://www.pixelofink.com/

and 
ereader news today
http://www.pixelofink.com/

Both of these have reduced and free Kindle (and some nook) books listed two or three times a day. Some of the books are free for just that day , some for hours, some for longer - but that's where I've gotten the info on many of the books I've "bought" for free or .99 or such.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Kindle PC is a program that let you read Kindle books on your Windows computer. Also available for Mac, IPad and other platforms.

Available for free at http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=sa_menu_karl3?ie=UTF8&docId=1000493771


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for all of these free e-books! I'm downloading all of them.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Woo hoo. It worked, I now have Kindle PC downloaded to my computer, and the Home Distiller's Workbook. Thanks for the help.

But they also downloaded 3 other books that I didn't ask for though, Pride and Prejudice, Aesop's Fables and Treasure Island. I wonder if those are complimentary free e-books?

.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I suspect Aesop won't mind....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

the classics are almost all free. I have downloaded a bunch of them. Like all of Louisa May Allcott (Little Women and related stories), Tom Sawyer, Huck Finn, H. G Wells stories, etc.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

naturelover said:


> Woo hoo. It worked, I now have Kindle PC downloaded to my computer, and the Home Distiller's Workbook. Thanks for the help.
> 
> But they also downloaded 3 other books that I didn't ask for though, Pride and Prejudice, Aesop's Fables and Treasure Island. I wonder if those are complimentary free e-books?
> 
> .


All three of those books were on my Thrive when I got it too.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Free is good! And the classics are great! Thanks for this one by the way, we may need to distill stuff if this go any wonkier, like to disinfect things with (ya right) lol.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Harry Chickpea said:


> I suspect Aesop won't mind....





AngieM2 said:


> the classics are almost all free. I have downloaded a bunch of them. Like all of Louisa May Allcott (Little Women and related stories), Tom Sawyer, Huck Finn, H. G Wells stories, etc.





Pam6 said:


> All three of those books were on my Thrive when I got it too.


Well that is cool then. I will enjoy reading them again. :happy:

Thanks Belfreybat for posting about this.

.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I now have Kindle PC downloaded to my computer, and the Home Distiller's Workbook. Thanks for the help.


Call me if you need someone to bail you out of jail


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Call me if you need someone to bail you out of jail


Heh heh. Thanks for the offer Bear but it won't be a problem. Here distillling water or extracting essential oils or hydrosols by distillation is unregulated.

.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

once again--HT rocks at helping each other up!!! :clap:
downloaded to my Kindle now...and parks it with the SHTF pile innere--thank you so much!
Kyrie and the Doppler dog


----------



## Leo (Feb 7, 2006)

Whoo hoo! Thanks for the awesome find!


----------

